# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  تخريج حديث : "إنما أنا ابن امرأة من قريش كانت تأكل القديد"

## أحمد السكندرى

فتح المجيد
بتخريج حديث : "إنما أنا ابن امرأة من قريش كانت تأكل القديد"


إنَّ الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا ، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له ، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، وأشهد أنَّ محمداً عبده ورسوله ، وأمينه على وحيه ، وخيرته من خلقه ، وسفيره بينه وبين عباده ، المبعوث بالدين القويم ، والمنهج المستقيم ، أرسله الله رحمة للعالمين ، وإماماً للمتقين ، وحجةً على الخلائق أجمعين .
(يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِيْنَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلاَ تَمُوْتُنَّ إِلاَّ وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُوْنَ) [آل عمران : 102] 
(يا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَاءً واتَّقُوا اللهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءلُوْنَ بهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ إنَّ اللهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيْباً) [النساء : 1]  
(يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِيْنَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللهَ وَقُوْلُوا قَوْلاً سَدِيْداً (70) يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ ويَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوْبَكُمْ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللهَ وَرَسُوْلَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزاً عَظِيْماً) [الأحزاب : 70 – 71] 

 أما بعد :

فهذا تخريج لحديث مشتهر بين الناس ، قد سألني أحد الأخوة الكرام عن صحته ، فشمرت عن ساعد الجد ، وجمعت الطرق والوجوه ، ثم قمت بدراستها ، وتحرير جزيئاتها ، حتى توصلت الى حكم دقيق في الحديث بفضل الله تعالى ... وهذا أوان الشروع في المقصود :


*أولا : المتن :*
*حديث : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلم رجلا فأرعد فقال: "هون عليك فإني لست يملك، إنما أنا ابن امرأة من قريش كانت تأكل القديد" .*

*ثانيا : التخريج :*
*هذا الحديث مداره على إسماعيل بن أبي خالد ، عن قيس بن أبي حازم :*

*وقد رواه عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد ، كلا من :*

*1-* *جعفر بن عون :* 
*ورواه عنه كلا من :*
*أ*-**إسماعيل ابن أبي الحارث :* *أخرجه ابن ماجه في "السنن" (3312) ، ومحمد بن مخلد البغدادي في "منتقى حديثه" (رقم 159 – مخطوط) – ومن طريقه الدارقطني في "العلل" (6/195) ، وابن عساكر في "تاريخه" (4/83) - ، وأبي الشيخ الأصبهاني في "أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم" (138) ، والدارقطني في "العلل" (6/195) ، والحاكم في "المستدرك" (4366) – وعنه البيهقي في "دلائل النبوة" (5/69) – ، والخطيب البغدادي في "تاريخه" (6/275) – ومن طريقه ابن عساكر في "تاريخه" (4/83) ، والمزي في "تهذيب الكمال" (3/44) - ، والحسين بن مسعود البغوي في "شمائل النبي المختار" (413) ، وابن القيسراني في "صفوة التصوف" (رقم 820 - مخطوط) .* 

*من طريق إسماعيل ابن أبي الحارث قال: حدثنا جعفر بن عون قال: حدثنا إسماعيل بن أبي خالد، عن قيس بن أبي حازم، عن أبي مسعود، قال: أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل، فكلمه، فجعل ترعد فرائصه، فقال له: «هون عليك، فإني لست بملك، إنما أنا ابن امرأة تأكل القديد» .*

*قال إسماعيل بن أبي الحارث يقول : بعث إلي حجاج بن الشاعر فقال* *:** ألا تحدث بهذا الحديث إلا من سنة إلى سنة، فقلت للرسول: أقرئه السلام وقل له* *:** ربما حدثت به في اليوم مرات.*
*وقال ابن ماجه : "إسماعيل وحده ، وصله" .*
*وقال الدارقطني : "يرويه إسماعيل بن أبي الحارث عن جعفر بن عون عن إسماعيل، عن قيس، عن أبي مسعود تفرد به إسماعيل بن أبي الحارث متصلا، ورواه هاشم بن عمر والحمصي بن عيسى بن يونس، عن إسماعيل، عن قيس، عن جرير، وكلاهما وهم، والصواب عن إسماعيل، عن قيس مرسلا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم" ، وقال أيضا : "تفرد به إسماعيل بن أبي الحارث متصلا" .*
*وقال الحاكم : "هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ، ولم يخرجاه" .*
*وقال البوصيري : "هذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات" ["مصباح الزجاجة في زوائد ابن ماجه" (4/19)] .*

*ب*-* * وتابعه محمد بن إسماعيل بن علية (ثقة) : قال الخطيب متعقبا الدارقطني : "قد تابع إسماعيل بن أبي الحارث محمد بن إسماعيل بن علية فرواه عن جعفر بن عون موصولا" .*
*أخرجه الخطيب في "تاريخه" (6/275) ، ومن طريقه ابن عساكر في "تاريخه" (4/84) : أخبرناه علي بن أبي علي المعدل ، حدثنا محمد بن أحمد بن عمران الجشمي، حدثنا محمد بن بكار- بدمشق- حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل- يعني ابن علية القاضي- حدثنا جعفر بن عون، حدثنا إسماعيل بن أبي خالد، عن قيس بن أبي حازم، عن أبي مسعود الأنصاري. قال: أتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم برجل ترعد فرائصه فقال: «لا بأس عليك إنما أنا ابن أمة تأكل القديد» .*
*قال المزي : "وقد ذكرنا: أن ابن علية تابعه على اتصاله ، فزال عنه الوهم، وصح الْحَدِيث، والله أعلم" .*

*قلت : وهذا اسناد حسن لأجل محمد بن بكار بن بلال قاضي دمشق ، قال أبو حاتم الرازي : "صدوق" ["الجرح والتعديل" (7/212)] ، وتصحف "بلال" الى "هلال" في "الثقات" (9/60) لابن حبان . ومن المعلوم أن الصدوق خفيف الضبط ، ولا يحتمل تفرده في هذا الموضع ، فأخشى أن يكون ابن بكار هذا قد وصله ، فأن الأئمة (ابن ماجه والدارقطني) قد حكموا بأن الذي تفرد به هو اسماعيل بن أسد بن شاهين (أو ابن أبي الحارث) ، وقولهم عمدة في ذلك .*

*ت*-* * وسرقه محمد بن الوليد بن أبان (يضع الحديث ويسرقه) : أخرجه ابن عدي في "الكامل" (7/545) ، ومن طريقه ابن عساكر في "تاريخه" (4/84) : حدثنا محمد بن سليمان، حدثنا محمد بن الوليد، حدثنا جعفر بن عون، حدثنا إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن قيس، عن أبي مسعود الأنصاري قال أتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم برجل ترعد فرائصه؟ فقال: لا بأس عليك إنما أنا ابن أمة تأكل القديد .*
*قال ابن عدي : "وهذا الحديث سرقه بن أبان من إسماعيل بن أبي خالد وسرقه منه أيضا عبيد بن الهيثم الحلبي ورواه زهير، وابن عيينة ويحيى القطان، عن ابن أبي خالد مرسلا" .*

*ت*-* *وخالفهم محمد بن عبد الوهاب (ثقة) : أخرجه البيهقي في "دلائل النبوة" (5/69) : أخبرنا أبو زكريا بن أبي إسحاق المزكي، قال: أنبأنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن يعقوب ، قال: حدثنا محمد بن عبد الوهاب، قال: أنبأنا جعفر بن عون، قال: أنبأنا إسماعيل، عن قيس، قال: جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يكلمه فأرعد الرجل، فقال له: «هون عليك، فإني لست بملك، إنما أنا ابن امرأة من قريش كانت تأكل القديد» .*

*قال البيهقي : "هذا مرسل وهو المحفوظ" .*

*قلت : وهذا اسناد صحيح الى جعفر بن عون ، وقد رواه مرسلا .*

*2-* *عيسى بن يونس :*
*أخرجه الطبراني في "الأوسط" (1260) وابن عساكر (4/82) من طريق محمد بن عوف الحمصي عن هاشم بن عمرو الملقب بـ "شقران" ، عن عيسى بن يونس ، عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد، عن قيس بن أبي حازم ، عن جرير، أن رجلا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين يديه، فاستقبلته رعدة، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "هون عليك، فإني لست بملك إنما أنا ابن امرأة من قريش، كانت تأكل القديد" .*

*قال الطبراني : "لم يرو هذا الحديث عن إسماعيل ، عن قيس ، عن جرير إلا عيسى ، تفرد به: شقران" .*
*وقال الدارقطني : "ورواه هاشم بن عمر الحمصي بن عيسى بن يونس، عن إسماعيل، عن قيس، عن جرير، وكلاهما وهم، والصواب عن إسماعيل، عن قيس مرسلا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم" .*
*وقال ابن عساكر : "هذا غريب جدا من حديث جرير بن عبد الله وإنما يحفظ من حديث قيس عن أبي مسعود البدري وهو غريب أيضا" .*

*قلت : شقران هو لقب هاشم بن عمرو الحمصي ، كما في "نزهة الألقاب" (1/402) للحافظ ابن حجر .*
*وهاشم بن عمرو لا أعرفه ، ولم أجد من ترجم له .*

*تنبيهان على تصحيف الكتب المطبوعة :*
*أ*-    * *في اسناد الطبراني في المطبوع من "المعجم الأوسط" : "محمد بن كعب الحمصي" وهو تصحيف ، وانما هو "محمد بن عوف الحمصي" ، وهو الذي يروي عن هاشم بن عمرو الحمصي الملقب بـ"شقران" .*
*ب*-* * في اسناد ابن عساكر في المطبوع من "تاريخ دمشق" : "هشيم بن عمرو" وهو تصحيف ، وانما هو "هاشم بن عمرو" ، والحمصي الملقب بـ"شقران" .*

*3-**عباد بن العوام :* 
*أخرجه الحاكم في "المستدرك" (3733) : حدثنا أبو علي الحسين بن علي الحافظ، ثنا محمد بن عبد الرحمن القرشي، بهراة، ثنا سعيد بن منصور المكي، ثنا عباد بن العوام، عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد ، عن قيس بن أبي حازم، عن جرير بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه، قال: أتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم برجل ترعد فرائصه قال: فقال له: «هون عليك فإنما أنا ابن امرأة من قريش كانت تأكل القديد في هذه البطحاء» قال: ثم تلا جرير بن عبد الله البجلي: {وما أنت عليهم بجبار فذكر بالقرآن من يخاف وعيد} [ق: 45]* 
*قال الحاكم : «هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه» .*

*قلت : وهذا اسناد ظاهره الصحة ، ولكنه معلول بمخالفة الجمهور عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد .*

*4-* *يحيى بن سعيد القطان :* *أخرجه الدارقطني في "العلل" (6/195) ، والخطيب البغدادي في "تاريخه" (6/276) من طريق  يحيى بن سعيد القطان ، حدثنا إسماعيل بن أبي خالد، عن قيس بن أبي حازم أن رجلا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. فلما قام بين يديه استقلته رعدة: فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "هون عليك. فإني لست ملكا، إنما أنا ابن امرأة من قريش كانت تأكل القديد" .*

*5-* *يزيد بن هارون ، وعبد الله بن نمير :* *أخرجه ابن سعد في "طبقاته" (1/7) : أخبرنا يزيد بن هارون ، وعبد الله بن نمير ، قالا : أخبرنا إسماعيل بن أبي خالد ، عن قيس بن أبي حازم ؛ أن رجلا أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقام بين يديه ، فأخذه من الرعدة أفكل ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : هون عليك ، فإني لست بملك ، إنما أنا ابن امرأة من قريش كانت تأكل القديد.*

*6-* *أبو معاوية الضرير :* *أخرجه هناد بن السري في "الزهد" (2/413) : حدثنا أبو معاوية، عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد، عن قيس قال: أتي رسول الله برجلين ترعد فرائصهما , فقال: «هونا على أنفسكما , فإنما أنا ابن امرأة من قريش كانت تأكل القديد»*

*7-* *أبو سعيد الأشج :* *أخرجه علي بن محمد الحميري في "جزئه" (44) : ثنا أبو سعيد الأشج ، ثنا أبو خالد ، عن إسماعيل ، عن قيس ، قال : جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأخذته الرعدة ، حين قام بين يديه ، فقال : " هون عليك ، إني لست بملك ، إنما أنا ابن امرأة من قريش ، كانت تأكل القديد " .*

*8-* *هشيم بن بشير :* *أخرجه الخطيب البغدادي في "تاريخه" (6/276) : أخبرنا محمد بن علي بن الفتح الحربي، أخبرنا عمر بن أحمد الواعظ، حدثنا علي ابن الفتح بن عبد الله العسكري، حدثنا حميد بن الربيع، حدثنا هشيم، حدثنا إسماعيل بن أبي خالد، عن قيس بن أبي حازم أن رجلا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. فلما قام بين يديه استقلته رعدة: فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «هون عليك. فإني لست ملكا، إنما أنا ابن امرأة من قريش كانت تأكل القديد» .*

*9-* *زهير بن معاوية :* *أخرجه الخطيب البغدادي في "تاريخه" (6/276) : أخبرني أحمد بن عمر بن علي القاضي- بدرزيجان- أخبرنا محمد بن المظفر، أخبرنا محمد بن محمد بن سليمان، حدثنا عبد السلام بن عبد الحميد الإمام، أخبرنا زهير بن معاوية، عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد، عن قيس بن أبي حازم أن رجلا جاء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقام عليه، فاستقلته رعدة فقال: «هون عليك، لست بملك، إنما أنا ابن امرأة من قريش كانت تأكل القديد»* 

*10-* *سفيان بن عيينة :* *ذكر روايته ابن عدي في "الكامل" (7/545) ، وبأنها مرسلة .*

*تلخيص طرق الحديث :*
*-      * *الحديث مداره على اسماعيل بن أبي خالد ، عن قيس بن أبي حازم .*
*-      * *أن جمهور الرواة من الثقات والحفاظ على روايته عن اسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن قيس مرسلا ، وهم : يحيى بن سعيد القطان ، وسفيان بن عيينة ، وزهير بن معاوية ، وأبو معاوية الضرير ، وهشيم بن بشير ، وأبو سعيد الأشج ، ويزيد بن هارون ، وعبد الله بن نمير .*
*-      * *خالفهم جعفر بن عون [من رواية اسماعيل بن أبي الحارث عنه] ، فرواه عن اسماعيل ، عن قيس ، عن أبي مسعود موصولا . وقد تابعه محمد بن اسماعيل بن علية – في الظاهر – ، وفي الاسناد صدوق خفيف الضبط لا يحتمل تفرده بمثل هذا الاسناد .*
*بل وخالفهما محمد بن عبد الوهاب ، فرواه عن جعفر بن عون ، عن اسماعيل ، عن قيس مرسلا ، مثل رواية الجمهور .*
*-      * *وخالفهم أيضا عباد بن العوام ، فرواه عن اسماعيل ، عن قيس ، عن جرير بن عبد الله موصولا ، وزيادة الوصل شاذة .
*
*أقوال العلماء :*
*قال الدارقطني : "الصواب عن إسماعيل، عن قيس مرسلا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم" .*
*وقال الحاكم : «هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه» .*
*وقال البيهقي : "هذا مرسل وهو المحفوظ" .*
*وقال ابن عساكر : "هذا غريب جدا من حديث جرير بن عبد الله وإنما يحفظ من حديث قيس عن أبي مسعود البدري وهو غريب أيضا" .*
*وقال أبو الحجاج المزي : "وقد ذكرنا: أن ابن علية تابعه على اتصاله ، فزال عنه الوهم، وصح الْحَدِيث، والله أعلم" .*
*وقال البوصيري : "هذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات" .*
*وصححه الألباني في "الصحيحة" (1876) ، وصحيح الجامع الصغير" (7052) وغيرهما .*
*قال العلامة مقبل بن هادي الوادعي : "فأنت ترى أن زهير بن معاوية، ويحيى بن سعيد القطان، وابن عيينة، ويزيد بن هارون، وعبد الله بن نمير، يرسلونه ولم يخالفهم من هو مماثل لهم، فعلى فالوصل شاذٌ والله أعلم .*
*وقد خالف الجميع عباد بن العوام عند الحاكم (ج2ص466) فرواه عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن قيس عن جرير بن عبد الله به سلك الجادة، وهو يعتبر شاذاً والله أعلم" ["أحاديث معلة ظاهرها الصحة" (ص 306)] .*

*خلاصة درجة الحديث :*
*الحديث ضعيف ، لأن الصواب في الحديث أنه عن قيس بن أبي حازم مرسلا ، والمرسل من أقسام الضعيف .*



*وكتبه*
*أبو عبد الله السكندري*
*في آخر ساعة من عصر يوم الجمعة*
*14 ذو القعدة 1434 من الهجرة المباركة*

----------


## المتأني

*السلام عليكم جهد مشكور اللهم سدد أخي
في رقم 7 الصحيح أنه عن أبي سعيد عن أبي خالد الأحمر فالمتابع للجماعه سُلَيْمان بْن حيان أبو خالد الأحمر

ويضاف للجماعه وكيع
رواه معلقا ابن قتيبة في عيون الأخبار قال :

وروى وكيع عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن قيس بن أبي حازم قال:
جاء رجل إلى النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأصابته رعدة فقال النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «هوّن عليك فإنما أنا ابن امرأة من قريش كانت تأكل القديد» 

وجدت من صحح اسناده غير من ذكرت حفظك الله
الآداب الشرعية والمنح المرعية لابن مفلح
 وَعَنْ أَبِي مَسْعُودٍ قَالَ: «أَتَى النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - رَجُلٌ فَكَلَّمَهُ فَجَعَلَ تُرْعَدُ فَرَائِصُهُ فَقَالَ هَوِّنْ عَلَيْكَ فَإِنِّي لَسْتُ بِمَلِكٍ إنَّمَا أَنَا ابْنُ امْرَأَةٍ تَأْكُلُ الْقَدِيدَ» إسْنَادُهُ جَيِّدٌ رَوَاهُ ابْنُ مَاجَهْ.
*

----------


## المتأني

قلت : شقران هو لقب هاشم بن عمرو الحمصي ، كما في "نزهة الألقاب" (1/402) للحافظ ابن حجر . وهاشم بن عمرو لا أعرفه ، ولم أجد من ترجم له .  يضاف إيه الثقات لابن حبان (9/ 242) 16226 - هَاشم بن عَمْرو شيخ يروي عَن عِيسَى بن يُونُس روى عَنهُ عمرَان بن بكار الكلَاعِي   قلت ورواية بكار عنه في تاريخ دمشق

----------

